
Tools for Conviviality (1973) [pdf] - akkartik
https://co-munity.net/system/files/ILLICH%201973_tools_for_convivality_1.pdf
======
jonathanedwards
We are organizing a workshop using Illich's concept of conviviality to discuss
the future of software. [https://2020.programming-
conference.org/home/salon-2020#Call...](https://2020.programming-
conference.org/home/salon-2020#Call-for-Submissions)

------
undershirt
My favorite living tech critic has a newsletter, _The Convivial Society_ [1],
based on the title of this book and Ellul’s The Technological Society. Highly
recommend it for people who want serious philosophical context to current
events.

[1]:[https://tinyletter.com/lmsacasas/archive](https://tinyletter.com/lmsacasas/archive)

------
9214
An interesting coincidence, because right now I'm reading Anti-Oedipus, where
Deleuze & Guattari argue against (nowadays ubiquitous) neurotic dependency on
professionals, against capitalist society based on segregation with exclusion,
and in favor of reversing the relationship between man and its machines --
they call this process of reversal "desiring-revolution" and IIRC explicitly
mention Illich's concept of "deschooling" as one of the inspirations.

The book itself is hard as nails to read, and at times either reeks with
militaristic tones (from Guattari) or derails into fart jokes over
psychoanalysis, but, all in all, is a very, very worthwhile and inspiring read
(esp. then authors peruse concepts from dynamic systems theory, cybernetics
and biology). I hope to finish it ASAP and move on to Thousand Plateaus,
which, according to some comments, is a more thought-out and balanced (i.e.
pure 50/50 hybrid between Deleuze and Guattari, instead of Guattari
interspersed with Deleuze) version of Anti-Oedipus.

Maybe some of you will find this reference useful.

------
bpiche
Upvoted for Ivan Illich. He was on the cover of a 1993 issue of the
Coevolution Quarterly and was a minor celebrity for a while. One of the
deepest thinkers we've ever had.

~~~
dang
Looks like it was Winter 1983:

[http://www.davidtinapple.com/illich/1983_silence_commons.htm...](http://www.davidtinapple.com/illich/1983_silence_commons.html)

This is about it too: [https://just.thinkofit.com/ivan-illich-silence-is-a-
commons/](https://just.thinkofit.com/ivan-illich-silence-is-a-commons/)

~~~
bpiche
Yes, it looks like the author had a follow up column to Illich's essay. That's
very interesting. Thanks for sharing this.

I attended the Whole Earth 50th anniversary at Fort Mason a couple years ago,
and noticed that Illich's name, and those of others like Ken Kesey and John
Perry Barlow were mentioned on an 'In Memoriam' plaque for the event. It's
interesting to think that he had an equally profound impact on this group of
people, who have shaped so much of our culture. His work is always worth
another look.

One essay of his that I come back to more than any other is 'To Hell With Good
Intentions'. The great man delivered this speech to a group of wide eyed
college students who were about to go to Mexico for an aid program and just
took a big crap on them. I wish I had been there. I used to share it with
friends before they went on vacation.

He was a chemist/crystallographer, and a deeply spiritual Catholic who
advocated for the rights of nuns to kill themselves, and a very tactical
anarchist. Rest In Peace!

